# 2555ez/States question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

If you live in the Netherlands all year but you go to the states on vacation for 30 days or less, do you have to put that on the 2555 or is that section only if you do business. in the states.

Thanks in advance

Bernie


----------



## Madonna (Nov 24, 2011)

berniej said:


> If you live in the Netherlands all year but you go to the states on vacation for 30 days or less, do you have to put that on the 2555 or is that section only if you do business. in the states.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Bernie


I listed all the vacation days I was in the U.S. because the form states "Complete this part if you were in the United States or its possessions during 2011" and then I put N/A for the number of days under the business columns.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Madonna does it the same way I do.

Indicate the days you were present in the US, but if you weren't there for business, then put either "n/a" or 0 in the columns where they ask for how many days on business and how much income you earned while in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats what I thought.

Thanks for the info.

Bernie


----------

